
Dyson says UK government does not need its Covid-19 ventilator - miked85
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-britain-dyson/dyson-says-uk-government-does-not-need-its-covid-19-ventilator-idUSKCN2262PU
======
IAmEveryone
UK government says Dyson's ventilator is useless.

(both are true, as far as I can tell)

